# Visto (documento)



## Ivonne do Tango

_Visto: _"_Declaração de autoridade ou funcionário, em documento, dando-lhe valor, atestando vistoria, exame, conformidade, aceitação_".  Definición del Luft Eletrônico.
 
Entiendo lo que es. Un cliente me solicita _carta de convite_ (a la conferencia que organiza la compañía donde trabajo) para el _visto_ del consulado de Estados Unidos.  El problema está en que no me sale en castellano!!!  Cómo se diría en español, no precisa ser de Argentina, necesito una traducción que la pueda entender cualquier latinoamericano.
 
Gracias!


----------



## Carfer

'_Visado', _julgo eu.


----------



## Vanda

Visto é o mesmo que visa no inglês. acho que fica mais fácil para você achar agora.

Como sempre, Carfer foi mais rápido.

visado - visa 
http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=visa


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Carfer said:


> '_Visado', _julgo eu.


 
Obrigada pela ligereza Carfer.  Qual a diferença entre _visado_ e _visa_?


----------



## Carfer

Segundo o DRAE '_visa_' é a versão em espanhol latino-americano de '_visado_'.


----------



## Vanda

Também no enlace do nosso dicionário que coloquei acima explica a diferença de uso.


----------



## Tomby

Carfer said:


> Segundo o DRAE '_visa_' é a versão em espanhol latino-americano de '_visado_'.


Ivonne: en España se suele utilizar "visado"; otra fórmula que se suele utilizar es "visto bueno" en el sentido de aprobación de ciertos documentos, pero en tu contexto siempre "visado". Si alguien dice "visa" con toda probabilidad es hispanoamericano.
¡Saludos!


----------



## okporip

Ivonne,

Estoy casi cien por cien seguro de que al _visto _quese obtiene en los consulados, para viajar, se dice _visa _en la Argentina.


----------



## MariBR

En Mercosur, se dice visas:

http://www.mercosur.int/msweb/Norma...8_000_Acuerdo_Exención de Visas_Acta 2_00.PDF




Ivonne do Tango said:


> _Visto: _"_Declaração de autoridade ou funcionário, em documento, dando-lhe valor, atestando vistoria, exame, conformidade, aceitação_". Definición del Luft Eletrônico.


 
A definição que você encontrou no dicionário não equivale ao documento de viagem, mas sim ao "_visto bueno_".


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Muchas gracias a todos!!!

Todavía me confunde un poco lo de "visto bueno" y "visa", ya que en un lenguaje coloquial se puede usar la expresión "visto bueno" en otros contextos. Es decir: visto bueno y visa son sinónimos en Argentina? Tenía entendido que el visto bueno era la firma y la visa el documento.  Quizás esto ya sea para el Foro sólo Español.  Gracias a todos por la ayuda, siempre al pié del cañón!

Ivonne


----------



## MariBR

Voy a intentar, pero no sé si mi castellano te liará aun más.

Visa (latinoamericanos) o visado (españoles) es el documento para viajar, o el sello que ponen en el pasaporte cuando viajas. Es una autorización para que entres en un país que no es el tuyo.

Visto bueno es una firma, una señal que alguién pone en un documento que ha examinado. Con esta firma, dice que está todo ok en el documento.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

MariBR said:


> Voy a intentar, pero no sé si mi castellano te liará aun más.
> 
> Visa (latinoamericanos) o visado (españoles) es el documento para viajar, o el sello que ponen en el pasaporte cuando viajas. Es una autorización para que entres en un país que no es el tuyo.
> 
> Visto bueno es una firma, una señal que alguién pone en un documento que ha examinado. Con esta firma, dice que está todo ok en el documento.


 
Perfecto!  Ahora síiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.  Por los comentarios me parecía -erróneamente- que eran sinónimos y como no sé mucho sobre el particular aproveché para preguntar.  Ahora me quedó aclarado que no. 

A propósito, excelente tu español!!!

Beijões para todos...
Ivonne


----------



## reka39

Olá!
Uma curiosidade  - O adjetivo "visado" usa-se no contecto legal?Obrigado!


----------



## Carfer

Sim, usa-se, mas quase exclusivamente como particípio passado do verbo '_visar_' (no sentido de apor um visto, como em _'o passaporte foi visado pelo Consulado_', por exemplo). Repare que não se usa como sinónimo de '_visto_', quer o visto no passaporte, quer o '_visto_' no sentido de declaração de tomada de conhecimento que uma qualquer autoridade apõe nos documentos que lhe são submetidos para comprovar que tomou conhecimento do conteúdo.
De caminho aproveito para deixar claro que o '_visto_' português, no sentido de declaração de tomada de conhecimento, não tem o alcance do '_visto bueno_' espanhol, visto que não implica nenhuma declaração de concordância, conformidade ou autorização. O _'visto_' português significa apenas, em rigor, que quem apõe o visto tomou conhecimento. É evidente que, se a autoridade que apõe o visto tem a obrigação de decidir, escrever simplesmente '_visto_' poderia ser entendido como sinal de concordância, mas, do ponto de vista legal, não pode ter esse alcance, sob pena de nulidade do acto, porque, legalmente, as declarações administrativas de concordância têm de ser sempre expressas e fundamentadas, mesmo que por remissão (por exemplo, '_Concordo, nos termos e com os fundamentos do parecer que antecede_' - e quem diz _'concordo_' poderá igualmente dizer '_autorizo_', '_concedo_', etc.), por razões de clareza dos actos e de protecção dos administrados. Daqui resulta que se a autoridade se limita a escrever '_visto_', não há concordância nem decisão, logo não há '_visto bueno_' no sentido espanhol. Portanto, a melhor tradução para o espanhol de '_dar el visto bueno_' em português não é _'dar/apor o visto_' mas sim '_despachar/decidir/ favoravelmente/manifestar concordância'_.

P.S. O verbo '_visar_' pode ter outros sentidos, como por exemplo o de ter como finalidade (_'Esta medida visa alcançar o equilíbrio orçamental_'), tomar como alvo (_'F... foi visado no artigo'), _ou mesmo de apontar uma arma ('_Visou a cabeça do inimigo_')_._


----------

